# D. A. Carson



## bookslover (Dec 10, 2006)

D. A. Carson, Research Professor of New Testament at Trinity Evangelical Divinity School in Deerfield, Illinois, who's commentaries on Matthew and John are highly regarded, will be 60 sometime this month (December, 2006).

I've heard, for about 10 years now (maybe longer!), that he's writing a commentary on 1, 2, and 3 John, but there's been no sign of it yet. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## CubsIn07 (Apr 5, 2007)

I think he is the closest to Galatians and the Epistles of John. He is beginning his sabbatical in May and that lasts the entire 07-08 school year. Essentially, he has a year and a half off at TEDS. Look for at least one of those two commentaries to come out soon after that period.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 5, 2007)

CubsIn07 said:


> I think he is the closest to Galatians and the Epistles of John. He is beginning his sabbatical in May and that lasts the entire 07-08 school year. Essentially, he has a year and a half off at TEDS. Look for at least one of those two commentaries to come out soon after that period.



Thanks, Jeremy. By the way, your Board name refers to the year 2107, right?


----------



## CubsIn07 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ha! The Cubs spent money on solid performers, got a manager who gets the most out of his players, and the Cubs are up for sale. Life is good for Cub fans.


----------

